# Holiday glitter/shimmer lotion



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2007)

I have played around with making shimmer lotions a couple of times & not been totally pleased w/ my results. I want to add micro mica to some of my lotions for the Holidays but am wondering about ratios. I am useing an awful lot & not geting the shimmer I am wanting. I am useing the 'city ligts' & the "stellar white" micas. Anyone make shimmer lotion with great results? What ratios are you useing? Is there a better shimmer option than the mica? I don't want to do glitter, just shimmer.. or do I? Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 28, 2007)

No one?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 17, 2007)

I am bumping this back up. Does no one make a shimmer lotion?


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 7, 2007)

What about using glitter that is sold by soap making companies? I am if it's sold as soap safe, what about lotion safe. The company would know.


			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> I am bumping this back up. Does no one make a shimmer lotion?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 8, 2007)

I tried it once. The glitter sank to the bottom. The mica just added color, but not shimmer.

Irena


----------



## Bret (Oct 22, 2007)

What about the ultrafine glitter from MMS?

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/Glitter.html


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 11, 2008)

Bumping this back up.

Every Holiday season I hav the same question.

I noticed WSp has added a couple of shimmer products to use as an additive, Anyone try them yet?


----------



## Lane (Oct 13, 2008)

I've use the Bramble Berry Micas... I make a "shimmer bronzer"
 in the summer and a "winter frost" shimmer during winter. 

http://brambleberry.com/micas.html

The Silver Mica is AMAZING! 

And here is a good shimmer lotion recipe to give a good ideas of ratios.

http://www.teachsoap.com/bronze.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 13, 2008)

That's about a tablspoon for 16oz? Wow that's a lot of mica! 

Winter Frost... that sounds delightful!


----------

